# Mozart / Telemann / Strauss - Die Schoensten Hornkonzerte (Horn Concertos)



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Mozart / Telemann / Strauss - Die Schoensten Hornkonzerte (Horn Concertos)
Hermann Baumann, Wilhelm Bruns, Willy Kucher, Erich Penzel, Francesco Roselli








Check out complimentary track - Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat major, K. 495: III. Rondo: Allegro vivace


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I like the horn a lot. Mozart's Horn Concerti are very nice. Not familiar with the Telemann. The Strauss concerti are not bad.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty big on Mozart's horn works.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Lukecash12 said:


> Pretty big on Mozart's horn works.


In fact I was listening to a very nice Mozart Horn Concerto yesterday on Sirius/XM. Can't remember which one it was, but I thought it was a super performance of a regal work.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just tell me if you remember. Surprisingly, I don't know quite everything Mozart yet.


----------

